# Free plants for pickup



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello i got some clippings of Nesaea pedicellata "golden" and other plants. This are beautiful plants. Friday and saturday only. Pm me for address. Its in the bucket right now no room in my small tank. South arlington location. Bring ur own bags.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you should bring it to the sunday meeting  ....


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Working weekends. I ordered those plants and they sent me to many for my tank. Just dont want to trow a very nice plant.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

picked up the last of the plants, thank you so much....i will be sharing with Sigmar as well as Frank


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

U are welcome. Hopping this plant will grow so i can give the cuttings to our members. Plants all gone..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@wwh2694 - How is your Nesaea doing? I have found that it's very hard to get it to change from emersed leaves to submerged. 
This is one of my favorite plants. It's not seen a lot. I think it's because of the difficulty in getting it to change over. I'd like to spread it around in the club too.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

TexGal, is this a high light plant? Could it go in my frog tank as an emersed plant?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It does grow emersed. I have had it in my high light tank and it did well, but it was somewhat shaded by plants around it. The plantfinder says it likes medium light. Kim is growing it in the shade in one of her tanks and it's doing great. When we saw it at FAN (FL Aquatic Nursery) all theirs was emersed growth. They were the ones to develop the strain. They also had it in a green house, but we were down there in Nov. so it was too cold for any of the green houses to be open.


----------

